# Carbon arrow shaft sale- Limited Time Offer!



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*patriots?*

does or has anyone shot these? if so what do you think of them? i would think that if the company is laser checking for straightness and checking for the spine alignment, wouldn't you think they are doing more than most to make their shafts are quality? comparing the rockets to the Goldtip XT's, they seem to be a heck of a better deal. any info from anyone?

speed


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Speedcam*



speedcam said:


> does or has anyone shot these? if so what do you think of them? i would think that if the company is laser checking for straightness and checking for the spine alignment, wouldn't you think they are doing more than most to make their shafts are quality? comparing the rockets to the Goldtip XT's, they seem to be a heck of a better deal. any info from anyone?
> 
> speed


Thanks for the questions. 

The Rockets compare very well to the XT's, they're every bit as durable as the Goldtips. 

Spine alignment is something we feel really sets us apart. Thanks for noticing.

As for anyone shooting them? Well, I know for a fact there are at least 2 Professional Tournement shooters on this site, that shoot Patriot Shafts exclusively. There are others, hopefully some of them will fess up:wink: 

-T


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I just got some last week and am planning on fletching them up next week. I can tell you I am very impressed with the shafts. They are very nice and so far I see no difference between them and my CX 3D Selects as far as quality. I have a feeling they are going to shoot awesome. Looking forward to letting them fly !! 

You can't beat the price either. Give them a try!

FF


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*I shoot'em...*

Just ask...


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*ok i got another........*

this may seem a little minor but i'm curious. you mentoned "unmatched" packaging. whats so special? also currently i'm shooting 29 1/2" CX300's @ 58lbs. Granted i am probably borderline on this because i had to turn my bow down for a bit due to an injury, but at that which in your opinion should i go with? 

just to mention i went to your site(arrows & tagets), seems you deal with a decent set up of arrows. as far as your targets, do you deal with Yellow Jacket blocks at all? ( i think thats what they are called) a friend had one was a nice block, just curious as i didn't get a chance to go through the complete site.


speed


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Speedcam*

The 300's should shoot great for you. But keep in mind, the Pro Series is a step up from the CX's. If you're happy with what you're shooting, you should check out the Rockets. Same specs as the CX's, only lower priced 'cuz they're on sale also.

As for the rest of the stuff regarding the website, PM w/ questions. I'd prefer to keep this thread on topic.

-T


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

I have been shooting them for a year and a half now, and have had great luck with them. they shoot very well. I have also shot several big animals with them and done alot of stump shooting and small game hunting. not only do they shoot great, but they are very tuff arrows.


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*Carbon Shafts?*

Do theses shafts take 3-60 components? Are they geared more for hunting or are they good shafts for 3D or Field?

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

*unmatched packaging*

Speedcam,

You had asked about the packaging. Your Patriots will arrive in perect condition. Mine did. These are great shafts.


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*McArcher*



McArcher said:


> Do theses shafts take 3-60 components? Are they geared more for hunting or are they good shafts for 3D or Field?
> 
> Thank you for the information!


All these shafts are shipped with Nocks (Bohning Signature Series and Inserts. I've found that the Gold Tip .246 inserts fit a little better, so I've switched all the inserts in the packaging to be those).

Rockets are more of a hunting arrow.

If you want a 3D type arrow, go with the Pro Series. There's only a few dozen left of those tough.

Here's the info on Pro's

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=309012

Sorry, I never tried the 3-60 components in them. 

Wendell


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

*3-60 components*

FYI,

I tried the 3-60 components and they fit very nicely. Just like other carbon shafts.


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

All pm's answered!

Bowhunr, thanks for the response on the 3-60 components.

Thanks for the orders!

-T


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I just ordered some!!!


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the orders:mg: 


All pm's answered

-T


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

the 3-60 does fit them. I shoot the pros for 3D and they are awesome.


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Man I can't wait.....


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

someonescop said:


> Man I can't wait.....


Thanks Jim, they'll be shipping shortly. 

All pm's answered!

-T


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

MAN
I already have all the Patriots I need, but I am feeling left out...:wink:


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Update*

Thanks for the response on the the Rockets and Missiles! I'm out of stock as of this morning. 

I will be receiving a shipment on Thursday and a second shipment on Friday. 

All PM's answered.

Thanks everyone.

-T


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*website orders*

Just wanted to clarify.

Anyone looking to order via the web, needs to use this address:

http://www.arrowsandtargets.com

Orders directly to Patriot Sports will NOT reflect the sale pricing offered on this forum.

PM with questions.

Thanks,

Wendell


----------



## archerAZ (Feb 5, 2006)

pm sent
talked to you on the phone, can't wait to get my rockets
John Kriser


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Patriots*

I just set up some pros over the weekend and shot my new shafts after the first half of my 3-d tourny. These shafts shoot alot more consistant then my CX200's ever have and the result. I won the tournament. I highly recommend you giving these a shot you definitely wont be sorry.

Shoot str8

Steve


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Sale Is Ended!*

As of this posting, all sales are final and no new sales will be accepted.

Due to unforeseen circumstances, i was not able to give prior notice.  

I appreciate all your business. 

For those of you with open/pending orders, your pricing will be honored. I will be contacting all of you through PM's individually. Please be patient, there are quite a few that I need to contact.

Further details will follow for those interested, when they become available.

Regards,

Wendell


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*Were are they made*

So are they AMERICAN made?,,,,,,,,, just gotta know


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Nope...*

NO carbon shafts are American made anymore...all are made in Mexico or Korea.


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry, I missed this post.

Davik is correct. *ALL* carbon shafts are made outside the U.S. 
Alot even use the same factories. 

-T



Davik said:


> NO carbon shafts are American made anymore...all are made in Mexico or Korea.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Hey Twin...*

Give me a call, will ya? 254 541-0942 days or 254 780-4770 evenings
Thanks
Davik


----------

